# "Wörterbuch" Datenbank mit Access 2007



## Studi80 (19. März 2007)

Ich versuche gerade im Rahmen einer Studienarbeit eine Art Wörterbuch (Deutsch/Englisch, Englisch/Deutsch) mit Schwerpunkt Logistik zu erstellen. Hierfür möchte ich mit Access arbeiten. Da ich jedoch ein echter Laie bei der Verwendung von Access bin, weiß ich nicht wie ich diese Datenbank erstelle. Diese Datenbank soll eine einfache Suchmaske enthalten und natürlich die Auflistung sämtlicher Einträge bzw. Übersetzungen.

Von der Überlegung hatte ich mir das so vorgestellt, das der Benutzer das deutsche oder englische Wort eingibt und dann die Übersetzung samt Erläuterung angezeigt wird.

Über Hilfe jeglicher Art bin ich dankbar.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------

